# Learn me something new Brothers.



## rhitland (Sep 13, 2008)

I cannot seem to figure out how to put images in my post, when I click on the image box it ask me for a URL script? The other image posting at the bottom will not let me post either my pictures are to big of file? I know this is is user error but please help me stomp out this bit of stupidity?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you having problems linking an image, or trying to as an attachment? I changed some settings to allow larger images to be added either way. Let me know if you still have problems.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 13, 2008)

I think it is working


----------



## rhitland (Sep 13, 2008)

okay how do I "link" an image?


----------

